# Out of Home Streaming/Download and Apple Airport Extreme



## MogulManX (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a Roamio Plus. One of the features I was excited about was out-of-home (OOH) streaming and, especially, download, to my iPad and iPhone. When I run through the setup process with these devices, in the home, everything succeeds. Streaming and download in-home works fine. However, whenever I try to download or stream from out-of-home, I always get this message from the TiVo app: "Problem with streaming device. There was a problem connecting to your streaming device." Options: Fix now, Not now.

My iPhone 5S and iPad 3 are each running iOS 8.1, and the latest TiVo app. My home network is run with an Apple Airport Extreme (802.11ac) router, running the latest firmware version (7.7.3). The TiVo is plugged directly in to the router. I'm on Comcast, via a cable modem that I've had them set to "bridge mode" (so, the Comcast router's Wi-Fi, NAT translation, and DHCP servers are disabled).

I found a TiVo OOH support website (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762) that says:

"For Out-of-home streaming to work, you must have Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) enabled on your home router. Refer to your router manufacturer's instructions for assistance with enabling UPnP."

However, it appears the Apple Extreme does NOT support UPnP (even though TiVo OOH streaming setup did not report any error).

The Apple Extreme does support NAT-PMP (NAT Port Mapping Protocol), which apparently is similar to UPnP. It also supports port mapping. Could I do some kind of configuration with those to "make it work"?

I asked TiVo customer support about this and they answered in a very perfunctory way:

"Without UPnP support we are unable to guarantee out of home streaming functionality at all. You can try working with Apple to identify what options you would have available through NAT-PMP to have it operate as closely to Universal Plug and Play as possible. Once that is configured you can attempt streaming again, however if problems continue to occur we will want to utilize a router that supports the Universal Plug and Play functionality."

Does the community and do the networking experts here agree with this? Or is there something I can do with my Airport Extreme to get OOH to work?


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm not very savvy with this techy stuff. But what I can tell you is that I have a very similar setup as you and ooh streaming generally works fine. I have Comcast, cable modem connected to Apple extreme 802.11ac, tivo connected to Apple exremd via lan. One diff is I bought my own Motorola cable modem do I wonder if the "bridging" you speak of is the issue?

Sometimes I get errors when trying to start ooh streaming but have been able to clear the up typically by restarting the tivo app or restarting the device.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have an Airport Extreme as my router and everything works fine with out of home streaming. I didn't set anything up on the router. I don't think it's a router issue unless you've changed the default settings significantly.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

What may also be your problem though you didn't mention it. Could be your ISP is blocking TiVo Stream.


----------



## cwolfey (Nov 13, 2006)

Having similar issue with samsung S5 android.
Everything works in house, but outside it goes through all the motions like it's going to work, but then when it's about to play it says there was an error while streaming, try to setup the device.

Any ideas?

Does a port have to be opened on router


----------

